# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Εντυπώσεις ASUS RT-AC56U με ASUS RP-AC56

## specialK

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τη κοινότητα,

θα ήθελα να παραθέσω την εμπειρία μου με τα ASUS RT-AC56U και ASUS RP-AC56 τα οποια και αγόρασα πρόσφατα.

Το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι ενώ ενεργοποίηθηκα προσφατα σε VDSL, το modem/router που έδινε ο παροχος, δεν με ικανοποιούσε σε θεματα UPnP καθως εχω συσκευες που θελω να βγαινουν έξω με ανοιχτό NAT. Οτι και εαν ειχα προσπαθησει, όσο και αν το παλευα μεσω telnet το TG788vn v2, αρνιοταν να ανοιξει, και οταν ανοιγε κατι δουλευε κατι χαλαγε, σα να μπουκωνε. 
Ετσι αρχισα να ψάχνω εξαρχης για combo modem/router, και ενω στην αρχη προσανατολιζουμουν για καποια λυση D7000 NETGEAR, D6300, λόγo Broadcom, μόλις ειδα το customization που περνουν τα ASUS, αποφασισα να παω προς τα εκει, αλλα λόγω οτι τα DSL modem της εταιριας δεν ειναι Broadcom, αποφάσισα να παω σε router αφου ειδα οτι το TG788vn μπορει (κουτσα-στραβα) να μπει σε Bridge.

Αρχισα το ψαξιμο, και φυσικο επακολουθο ηταν στην αρχη να πάω στο AC68U το οποιο παρεπιμτώντος, πολλα site για το ασυρματο του, το βγαζουν σαν benchmark για τις μετρησεις τους. Λογω οικονομικών ομως αποφασισα να κατεβω ενα σκαλι πιο κατω και να παιξω με το AC56U. 

Αφου και με τη βοηθεια τoυ φορουμ και δουλεια που εχουν κανει παιδια εδω μέσα έβαλα το TG788vn σε Bridge mode, κουμπωσα πανω το RT-AC56U. Επιτοπου ξεκιναει οδηγος, ο οποιος με κατευθυνει βαζοντας password στο router, καταλαβαινοντας αμεσως την συνδεση μου και ζητωντας απλα να βαλω τα login credentials του ISP, και τις απαραίτητες ρυθμισεις για το wireless. Σημειωτεο παιζει σε δυο μπαντες 2.4G και 5G με μεγιστο μικτο bandwidth 1200 mbps. (300 για την N 433x2 867 για την AC).

Παραδεισος για τις συσκευες μου, ανοιχτο ΝΑΤ παντου, συνδεση των ασυρματων στα 5G, και κερασακι στη τουρτα, για τις αναγκες μου, ενα απιστευτα καλο QoS, με απλες κινησεις προτεραιοτητας για τις συσκευες μου μεσω drag n drop, traffic monitor για παρακολουθηση της κινησης σε WAN, Wireless 2.4, Wireless 5, Wired, κανονες βαση application προτεραιωτητων, Gaming, Streaming, File sharing, Web Surfing, και για τους πιο savy και hardcore και traditional QoS. 

Κατατοπιστικοτατα μενου ρυθμισεων για wireless, wired, wan, όλα μεσα απο το UI,  συν αλλο ενα δωρο AiCloud 2.0 με DDnS απο την  ASUS για να εχω έλεγχο των συσκεων μου απο όπου και εαν ειμαι. Πλεον βαζω ενα USB πάνω στο router το οποιο το χρησημοποιω σαν file server  απο οπου και εαν ειμαι με links για οσους θελω να μοιρασω αντικειμενα, συν το κλασσικο file server που εχω πανω μεσω ethernet και τον βλεπω και αυτον απο παντου.

Πριν αγορασω το RT-AC56U και περασω σε VDSL, τις αναγκες μου τις καλυπτε αξια ενα NETGEAR DGN2200 παρεα με ενα WN3000RP, για τις αναγκες που ειχα ενος δικτυου πιο διευρυμενου μεσω του ασυρμάτου.

Για καποιο λογο το WN3000RP δεν επαιζε καλα με το RT-AC56U, και ετσι και αλλιως μπορουσε να κανει επιμυκηνση μονο στο 2.4 δικτυο.
Για αυτο το λογο αρχισα να ψαχνω τι θα ηταν καλυτερο να αγορασω για  extender, μιας που οι αναγκες μου ηταν και file sharing μεσα στο χωρο μου, σε οσο δυνατον πιο υψηλες ταχυτητες.

Για αυτο το λογο άρχισα να ψάχνω είτε να αγοράσω αλλο ενα RT-AC56U σε ρολο repeater ή να πάω για το repeater που δινει η ASUS  στα 1200 mbps, το RP-AC56.
Σε αυτο το σημειο να ευχαριστησω τον babis3g, που με ακουσε και οσο μπορουσε μου εδωσε τις σωστες συμβουλες για το επομενο μου βημα.
Βασει των συμβουλων, αλλα και επειδη προτιμουσα να παω σε μια λυση wireless, προτιμησα το RP-AC56.

Δεν μπορω να σας πω ποσο ικανοποιημένος ειμαι. Το RP-AC56 επαιξε κατευθειαν με το RT-AC56U και με μετρησεις που έκανα μεσω του sweetspots μεχρι πανω σε 3 οροφους, στην N 2.4 έπιανα 54 mbps που πιστευω οτι εαν δεν το χω στο αυτοματο που το έχω, ισως να παει και παραπανω. Το δε AC μετρηση σε συσκευη συνδεδεμενη μέσω του repeater στα 276 mbps! Με Speedtest το internet κολλημενο στα 25mbps στη πιο μακρυνη αποσταση! Ενω με AC σε συσκευη μεσω του repeater στα 40mbps.

Θέλω να προτείνω ανεπιφύλαχτα αυτο το σετ σε οποινδηποτε σαν εμενα, ήθελε να παει σε λυση router και εψαχνε τροπο να επεκτεινει το δικτυο του. Σιγουρα εαν οικονομικα ημουν πιο καλα θα πηγαινα σε 2x RT-AC68U τα οποια ξαναλεω στο ασυρματο τους πολλα site τα εχουν σαν benchmark.

Τα μενου τους ειναι φοβερα παραμετροποιησημα, και για εναν μεσο χρηστη σαν εμενα, που εχω μια ταση να ψαχνω τα πραγματα λιγο παραπανω, ειναι πραγματικα η καλυτερη επιλογη που θα μπορουσα να κανω. Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

Ευχαριστω το φορουμ, γιατι μεσω των ποστ και οσων εχουν γραφτει πηγα σε αυτην την επιλογη, και ενδεχομενως καποιος αλλος να βρει αυτο το ποστ χρήσιμο.

Παρεπιμτόντως παραθετω και συνδεσμο απο το τροπο που εχει γινει bridge το TG788vn v2.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ε-TG788vn-v2

Ευχαριστω και παλι και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## babis3g

Μεγεια και καλοριζικα  :One thumb up: 

Ναι αρχιζουν να ανεβαινουν τα Ασος, για τα μοντεμ στην αρχη τα ειχα παρεξηγησει και τα κοιταζα λιγο περιεργα μεχρι που επεσαν στα χερια της τελευταιες γενειας και τελικα τα δουλευω ενα χρονο τωρα με οτε και πανε πολυ καλα ... εχουν πειραγμα γραμμης μεσα στα μενου αλλα καποιες φορες σε μακρυνες γραμμες ισως να κανουν ακομα καποιο θεμα αλλα εχει αλλαγη σνρ και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις καπως φτιαχνεται

Στα σκετα ραουτερ που αναφερεις ενα συν ειναι οτι ειχαν απο ανεκαθεν πολυ καλο ονομα στο wifi και η δυνατοτητα / επιλογη σε αναβαθμηση λογισμικου απο τριτα προσωπα (merlin, openwrt, ddwrt, meraki, κλπ αναλογα το μοντελο) μιας και οι ιδιοι τα επερναν για δικη τους χρηση ... τα εκανε ακομα πιο ελκυστικα

Αργοτερα κατα καλοκαιρι προς τελος θα βγουν και broadcom μοντεμ απο γραμμη και επισης αργοτερα θα βγαλουν και το πρωτο με voip ενσωματωμενο και ηδη συντομα βγαζουν και καλωδιακο για πρωτη φορα
Ηδη δινουν και το Ν14 στην wind ... οποτε ναι βλεπω να ανεβαινουν και επλιζω να κρατησουν ενα σχετικα καλο ονομα, οπως σε ολα τα αλλα προιοντα τους (κινητα, λαπτοπ, οθονες κλπ)

----------


## spkour

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω το RP-AC56 εχω μια απορία που δεν μπορώ να βρω απάντηση πουθενα. Έχεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις κρυφό το ssid του;

----------


## Diagrafeas

Είχα αγοράσει το DSL-AC56U (σε αντικατάσταση του Netgear DGN3500) αλλά δεν έπαιζε καλά με το Netgear WN3000RP το οποίο σήμερα αντικατέστησα με το RP-AC56.
Το έχω σε Express Way (Router to repeater use 5GHz only, repeater to client use 2.4GHz only).
Πώς μπορώ να ορίσω άλλα κανάλια στο repeater γιατί τώρα χρησιμοποιεί τα ίδια με του modem στα 2.4GHz?

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα. Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει να αγοράσω το RP-AC56 εχω μια απορία που δεν μπορώ να βρω απάντηση πουθενα. Έχεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις κρυφό το ssid του;


Ναι έχει τέτοια επιλογή.

----------


## wrangler10

Το πήρα σήμερα,το έβαλα στην μπριζα και περιμένω κάνα μισάωρο να ανάψει σταθερό πράσινο για να το συνδέσω(!)αλλά αναβοσβήνει συνεχεία κόκκινο,καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## babis3g

Μαλλον εννοεις για το AP ... επειδη δεν το εχω, ποιο πρασινο? του wifi?
Δες και μια ματια εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/RP-A...esk_Knowledge/
αν βρεις κατι για βοηθεια, γιατι αναφερει μερικα τυχον προβληματα
Επσιης δες αν θελει και καμια αναβαθμηση

----------


## wrangler10

> Μαλλον εννοεις για το AP ... επειδη δεν το εχω, ποιο πρασινο? του wifi?
> Δες και μια ματια εδω
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/RP-A...esk_Knowledge/
> αν βρεις κατι για βοηθεια, γιατι αναφερει μερικα τυχον προβληματα
> Επσιης δες αν θελει και καμια αναβαθμηση


Έκανα firmware restore, το repeater ήταν σε ήδη σε rescue mode μέσα στο κουτί (!!).Απαράδεκτη η Asus,και στο router και στο repeater με ταλαιπώρησε χωρίς λόγο.Ευχαριστώ μπαμπη.

----------


## babis3g

Δηλαδη τελικα ολα καλα ... μηπως γυρισε πισω στο μαγαζι απο καποιον αλλον (να το ειχε πριν απο εσενα) και εμεινε στο rescue mode? οταν προσπαθουσε να το σεταρει? γιατι δεν νομιζω η asus να το εχει σε rescue mode, πολυ παλιο και αθλιο λογισμικο μπορει, βεβαια μπορει να ετυχε και τετοια περιπτωση απο την Asus

----------


## wrangler10

> Δηλαδη τελικα ολα καλα ... μηπως γυρισε πισω στο μαγαζι απο καποιον αλλον (να το ειχε πριν απο εσενα) και εμεινε στο rescue mode? οταν προσπαθουσε να το σεταρει? γιατι δεν νομιζω η asus να το εχει σε rescue mode, πολυ παλιο και αθλιο λογισμικο μπορει, βεβαια μπορει να ετυχε και τετοια περιπτωση απο την Asus


Από e-shop crazy sundays το πήρα με ζελατίνα,εγώ το ξεσφραγισα,τι να πω?

----------


## manosvitacar

καλήμερα αγόρασα το Asus ac56u και εχω το παρακάτω θέμα, μόνο στα 5Ghz μόλις κλειδωθούν οι συσκευές (phone-ipad) μετά από 1-2 λεπτά αποσυνδέεται από το wifi και μόλις ξεκλειδώσουν συνδέεται ξανά .

----------


## babis3g

> καλήμερα αγόρασα το Asus ac56u και εχω το παρακάτω θέμα, μόνο στα 5Ghz μόλις κλειδωθούν οι συσκευές (phone-ipad) μετά από 1-2 λεπτά αποσυνδέεται από το wifi και μόλις ξεκλειδώσουν συνδέεται ξανά .


Για το dsl ac56u, εχουμε θεμα, εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Asus-DSL-AC56U
δοκιμαζεις την τελευταια beta απο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...07#post6239707
Καλο ειναι μετα απο καθε αναβαθμηση να κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι πισω, ειδικα που εχει θεμα

Αλλο αν βοηθησει, αλλαζεις καναλι (control channel) στο 5G, channel bandwidth (βαλε το απο το auto στο 40 )

Eπισης ισως πιο βασικο, δοκιμασε να βαλεις στατικες στις συσκευες απο το modem
Lan > dhcp server > Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP ... αν βοηθησει

----------


## manosvitacar

σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή θα τα δοκιμάσω .

- - - Updated - - -




> Για το dsl ac56u, εχουμε θεμα, εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Asus-DSL-AC56U
> δοκιμαζεις την τελευταια beta απο εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...07#post6239707
> Καλο ειναι μετα απο καθε αναβαθμηση να κανεις reset απο το κουμπακι πισω, ειδικα που εχει θεμα
> 
> Αλλο αν βοηθησει, αλλαζεις καναλι (control channel) στο 5G, channel bandwidth (βαλε το απο το auto στο 40 )
> 
> Eπισης ισως πιο βασικο, δοκιμασε να βαλεις στατικες στις συσκευες απο το modem
> Lan > dhcp server > Manually Assigned IP around the DHCP ... αν βοηθησει


στο reset  χάνω όλες τις  ρυθμίσεις ?

----------


## babis3g

Nαι ... μπορεις να κανεις back up, αλλα μονο αν πας παλι στο παλιο ιδιο λογισμικο που εκανες το back up καλο ειναι να το χρησιμοποιησεις τοτε μονο (καθε back up με το αναλογο λογισμικο του)
Αν υπαρχει προβλημα το καλυτερο ειναι ολες οι ρυθμισεις απο την αρχη, αλλα δοκιμασε πρωτα να δωσεις στατικες πριν αλλαξεις λογισμικο και τις ρυθμισεις στο wifi
Τωρα ολα αυτα βεβαια μπορει να μην φτιαξουν το προβλημα, αλλα και στο support να πας παλι κατι παρομοιο θα σου πουν να δοκιμασεις

- - - Updated - - -

Ξεχασα ενα βασικο, αν εχεις καποιο ασυρματο τηλεφωνο διπλα απο το modem, βαλε το πιο μακρυα, μπορει να κανει επιρεασμους μεταξυ τους

----------


## manosvitacar

Οκ και πάλι ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι τελευταίο αν βάλω την beta για δομική μετά βάζω ξανά την κανονική αν δεν στρώσει γίνεται ;

----------


## babis3g

> Οκ και πάλι ευχαριστώ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κάτι τελευταίο αν βάλω την beta για δομική μετά βάζω ξανά την κανονική αν δεν στρώσει γίνεται ;


Στελνεις feedaback στο support
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...5&d=1457980945
για να κοιταξουν το προβλημα (μου λες οταν το κανεις να τους ειδοποιησω ωστε αν γινεται να κοιταξουν την περιπτωση πιο γρηγορα)

----------


## manosvitacar

> Στελνεις feedaback στο support
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...5&d=1457980945
> για να κοιταξουν το προβλημα (μου λες οταν το κανεις να τους ειδοποιησω ωστε αν γινεται να κοιταξουν την περιπτωση πιο γρηγορα)


Μόλις το έστειλα .

----------


## manosvitacar

Καλησπέρα σήμερα τελικά έγινε αλλαγή του ρουτερ με νέο μέχρι τώρα που το δούλευω όλα ειναι οκ ,βέβαια δεν τόλμησα από την στιγμή που δουλεύουν όλα να κάνω update  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Nαι αν δουλευει δεν πειραζεται, τι εννοεις αλλο router, σου εδωσαν αλλο dsl ac56? ή πηρες κατι αλλο?

----------


## manosvitacar

νέο ac56 το άλλαξαν από kotsovolo που είχε γίνει η αγορά .

----------

